# FishinFreak Lures!



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

There are some talented members on this forum. We have artists, we have tinkers, we have people that can fix stuff McGiver wouldn't touch. FishingFreak (Brian) makes lures that look great and this weekends crew with a bit of luck will post up some fish in the box pics. I'm rigged and ready to drop a jig.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Some fine looking jigs there! Good luck this weekend Kim. Also, may I ask what knot that is that you have tied to your swivel in the second photo?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's an AG Chain Knot and I believe that it's the strongest terminal knot you can tie. It's just a few sets of half hitches followed by a Risutto Knot to lock it all in place. As a matter of fact that is the same set up Jan used last Friday when he was hooked up to Fipper, I just took off the old Jig and put on one of those hot new ones that FishinFreak made and was kind enough to let me try out. The swivel is a ringed jig swivel made by Jig Star, it has an extra ring for the assist hook and a brass grommet to tie the mainline on.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I read an article about this. They made those jigs out of butter knife handles. You can buy the shiney tape & eyes to put on them. They look good when finished.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Not butter knife jigs. The man has molded these and painted them. I think he should get some more molds made of these and crank some out. I tried it out in the pool and it looked like good action, now I just want to get out and drop them on some fish. I'd rather buy jigs from a forum member than West Marine or Bass Pro.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbup: Brian makes some good jigs


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words guys! Mike told me this weekend that you (Kim) had started a thread, but my mind was a waste with recent events. Anyway, I just stumbled across the thread and appreciate it!:thumbup:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

He could sell a bunch of these on eBay.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Great professional quality lures Brian. 
Very impressive hobby


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Brian when things settle down for you and life is normal and you have time, make some more of those jigs big and small and I will buy them especially the pink ones. Fish loved them. These lures have fantastic flutter action on the way down, almost every hit was with the jig on the way down.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

I'll buy a few!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

The pink ones look like money. Nice job!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Word of mouth is the best salesman. If you make something that works.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Whoa... where can I get some of these? They look great. 

PS- I apologize in advance if I get you banned.


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, I'll give selling these a try. Please understand that these are not your perfect, off of the shelf, mass produced jigs. I cast these individually, put on a white base paint coat, then a silver or gold base on the back. Then I airbrush the colors on top of that. Finally, I put on the eyes and epoxy coat them. This usually takes several weeks per batch as I do this in my free time. Every one of them has some type of imperfection in the finish. It won't affect the action of the jig though. I will sell the them for $6 for 6oz and $5 for 4oz. They will come with an assist hook on a solid ring. When, and if, these sell, it'll take time to make more. I do have a job that keeps me busy. I will have about 10 more 4oz Pink/Silver base later this week or next week. These are the weight/color and quantity that I have on hand (listed in order as seen in the pic below):

6oz:
Orange/Gold base 3
Orange/Silver base 1
Pink/Gold base 3
Pink/Silver base 4
Chartreuse/Gold base 4
Chartreuse/Silver base 33 (my favorite)

4oz:
Chartreuse/Gold base 5
Chartreuse/Silver base 14
Pink/Silver base 2

Kim has first choice if he wants to buy some since he was the one that pushed me over the edge into selling them! Thanks for looking!:thumbup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Brian, I'll take one of each. My buddies will have fun helping me lose them.

PM me with $ details,


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess selling out quickly would be a good problem to have! Take as many as you want!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Brian, I received the jigs in the mail today and I'm smiling. Uhhhh your check is in the mail! I appreciate the jigs Brian, tight lines to you.


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Check received! Thank you sir and tight lines to you also!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Great to meet you tonight- thanks for the good looking jigs!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice jigs. Have you tried powder coating them? Used to use an old oven and a small powder coat bed (just shoots compressed air to make the powder move around). Gives a smooth and tough as nails base coat.

Plus they sell chartreuse glow in the dark powder coat paint. Deadly on deep drops.


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Great meeting you also Rob! The kids looked like they were having a blast! Thanks for the good word and the t-shirt! You have some great looking fishing garb! Good luck with your business and tight lines!


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Hjorgan, I watched videos and bought the powder paint but I couldn't make it work. That takes some kind of talent that I obviously don't have.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Sounds like that is one of those things that takes a little practice to get just right Brian.


----------

